# Dog won't come inside after a walk



## hawksfan3 (Mar 8, 2014)

I have a seriously big problem with my dog and i don't know where to start but here it goes

I have a 2 years old boxer-mix boy he is really big dog i'll say at least 55 kg and he won't come inside after a walk eventually huge long walk nearly 2.30 - 3 hours and it just makes me mad last day i waited with him about an 8 hours yes 8 friggin hours in a cold and i am about the lose my mind,I tried every possibility give him a treat,opened to door waiting for him put a long leash and disappear into , he always goes on a empty stomach and i put his food behind the door and he just refuses to come inside i tried to carry him away he doesn't allow me to do , he just stay very quietly and sits or lay down just waits forever unfortunately we are living in an apartment so i could not just leave him outside he already ran away 3-4 four times again with the same problems 

and after all of the waiting part i called a friend he came by and when he saw my friend he immediately went inside 

and this nightmare already happened 4-5 times more than that , seriously I don't know what is wrong with him I tried to play with him always be nice to him even after the last day but I guess he just bored with living with me as a single person and I will not going to go for a walk again until i find a solution or just gave him away which is kind of sad he always with me all of his entire life

I need some help :frown:


Thanks


----------



## Acer (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry you're having this problem, Does he come inside ok after he's been out for a toilet?


----------



## hawksfan3 (Mar 8, 2014)

Acer said:


> Sorry you're having this problem, Does he come inside ok after he's been out for a toilet?


actually that kind of behavior came straight through small pee walks and so i thought it was better going for a long walk which he can get pretty tired and i forget to add we have a backyard too but not reachable from the other side so there is no gate etc. he makes pee over there


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wasn't clear from your post whether he is on lead at the time? If not I would get him on lead before you get home. If he is will a bit of gentle pressure on the lead not encourage him in? Or is he just digging his heels in and too heavy to move.

Can you coax him in with some REALLY high value treats - a handful of big chunks of meat, a tub of smelly wet dog food, whatever he will go crazy for? Once he is coming in fairly happily for the amazing treat you can wean down to less extravagant things. My dog used to hate coming out of the lounge to go outside for a wee at nighttime so I spent about a week giving him a small tub of wet food to lick out on leaving the lounge. He quickly associated coming out when asked with good things and will trot to the backdoor quite happily now.

Is there anything around going inside that could be frightening him? My dog can be freaked by all sorts of weird things - an umbrella/Hoover/bike. Perhaps there is something in the environment he is reluctant to go past that you can either move or do some work getting him comfortable with.

Do you have a different entrance you can use by any chance?

That's all I can think of. Hope it sorts itself out - sounds a right headache!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

No idea what is causing this, there are plenty of good suggestions already. The only other one that comes to mind is does he see this spot outside the door as a the best place to guard from when it's available ie, when he's outside after a walk?....you will know if this is in his nature or not but I think some male boxers do have a strong guarding instinct.
Are there stairs to your apartment; if so is there any physical reason/pain that may mean he doesn't want to go UP stairs?
In the absence of knowing the reason for this behaviour, the next best thing is to manage it somehow. Is he a trained/biddable dog?
If he's prepared to always follow your friend in the door perhaps you could use this to train him to go through (or does he have a doggy friend he would follow?). Just try a session where your friend goes through, dog follows, gets best most precious reward ever, possibly in conjunction with a clicker to mark the right behaviour. Then you can put a command with going through the door, just like with any other action/trick but only when he's reliably doing it. If there's something else he is trained to do, for example, going to his bed or a mat then perhaps put the mat inside the door and send him to it. Maybe reinforce this first away from the door, so you know he does it really well...then his action is not going through the door, but going to his bed (which happens to be just inside the door). Try not to connect any of this training with going for a walk, to start with.
It sounds as if all the things you've tried so far to get him in are good. Hang on in there, someone will eventually come up with a "cure" Hope something in here helps.


----------



## hawksfan3 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sarahliz100 said:


> I wasn't clear from your post whether he is on lead at the time? If not I would get him on lead before you get home. If he is will a bit of gentle pressure on the lead not encourage him in? Or is he just digging his heels in and too heavy to move.
> 
> Can you coax him in with some REALLY high value treats - a handful of big chunks of meat, a tub of smelly wet dog food, whatever he will go crazy for? Once he is coming in fairly happily for the amazing treat you can wean down to less extravagant things. My dog used to hate coming out of the lounge to go outside for a wee at nighttime so I spent about a week giving him a small tub of wet food to lick out on leaving the lounge. He quickly associated coming out when asked with good things and will trot to the backdoor quite happily now.
> 
> ...





Linda Weasel said:


> No idea what is causing this, there are plenty of good suggestions already. The only other one that comes to mind is does he see this spot outside the door as a the best place to guard from when it's available ie, when he's outside after a walk?....you will know if this is in his nature or not but I think some male boxers do have a strong guarding instinct.
> Are there stairs to your apartment; if so is there any physical reason/pain that may mean he doesn't want to go UP stairs?
> In the absence of knowing the reason for this behaviour, the next best thing is to manage it somehow. Is he a trained/biddable dog?
> If he's prepared to always follow your friend in the door perhaps you could use this to train him to go through (or does he have a doggy friend he would follow?). Just try a session where your friend goes through, dog follows, gets best most precious reward ever, possibly in conjunction with a clicker to mark the right behaviour. Then you can put a command with going through the door, just like with any other action/trick but only when he's reliably doing it. If there's something else he is trained to do, for example, going to his bed or a mat then perhaps put the mat inside the door and send him to it. Maybe reinforce this first away from the door, so you know he does it really well...then his action is not going through the door, but going to his bed (which happens to be just inside the door). Try not to connect any of this training with going for a walk, to start with.
> It sounds as if all the things you've tried so far to get him in are good. Hang on in there, someone will eventually come up with a "cure" Hope something in here helps.


thanks for the both replies

he is always on the leash when we go outside so yes he was on the lead and we have an second entrance which he does the same so that doesn't matter and i don't think food will work out while he simply ignores it

and yesterday i called another friend to come by so i could practice with him to come inside and surprisingly he refuses to go outside this time i guess he loves our visitors way to much and he tries to dominate them and the same time gets pretty excited


----------

